# Newbie brewer question - extract is past best before date



## TimeToBrew (8/7/13)

Hi All,

Some 4-5 years ago I bought Coopers Pale Ale extract hoping to start brew beer but couldn't find time and still have this extract with "Best before" date October 2011.

Recently I met an old friend of mine who brews decent beer from Coopers extracts, he adviced me on a brew kit and gave some helpful info so I bought a kit, new extract and yesterday started fermentation which already bubbles very nicely  .

The extract cost next to nothing but before throwing it away I thought may be it's still OK to use so I found the following on the Coopers website:

*Will the brew be okay to make if the can is past the ‘Best Before’ date?*

_Coopers Beer Kits contain hopped liquid malt extract. Liquid malt extract darkens over time and develops toffee/molasses like aromas. This process is accelerated when temperature is increased. This is not such a bad thing with intentionally dark brews but may be undesirable with lighter styles. If you wish to persist with making up a brew past its Best Before date (out of curiosity or otherwise) it’s worth getting fresh yeast from a Brewing Specialist store to ensure that the brew ferments thoroughly._

I was wondering if anyone tried to brew using extract 2 years past best before date and if yes what yeast would you recommend to brew it with?

Thanks!


----------



## Josho (8/7/13)

Hi Time to Brew, Welcome to the forums.

I would reccomend going to your LHBS and grab some us-05 yeast, for the pale ale,

but before that I would make sure that the can on the inside/outside has any signs of rust also.

the only consideration is that the yease will gost you 5 dollars and if the extract is no good its cost you that also.


----------



## TimeToBrew (8/7/13)

Hi Josho,

Thanks for your advice. The can doesn't have any signs of rust outside, really looks as if just off the shelf.

Will visit my LHBS to check if they have this yeast.

Cheers


----------



## warra48 (8/7/13)

You can use old cans of extract, but it's like Coopers say, the colour will be darker, and you may encounter the old "kit twang". The advice about changing the yeast is sound.

It's up to you whether you think the saving of $10 to 15 to buy a new can is worth using the old can.

If your HB Shop is worthy of the name at all, they will have US05. You may also find it under alternative names such as American Ale etc., but it's basically the same yeast.


----------



## GalBrew (8/7/13)

TimeToBrew said:


> I was wondering if anyone tried to brew using extract 2 years past best before date and if yes what yeast would you recommend to brew it with?


2 years past its best before date......i'd try an open ferment with whatever falls in.


----------



## jaypes (8/7/13)

Brew it, worst case its down the crapper if its no good


----------



## TimeToBrew (9/7/13)

Thanks for your advice guys. Decided to give it a go when I finish with my currect batch.

Cheers


----------



## alimac23 (9/7/13)

I brewed a Mangrove Jacks Munich lager kit that was past its date by about 2 years once, it turned out OK albeit a lot darker than it should have been and had a slight toffee like taste to it, i ended up using it in stews and recipes that called for beer, that worked really well.


----------



## Mr V (16/7/13)

A couple of years past it.......I've done that several times. I've not noticed any excessively ill effects. Yeah maybe as said, a tad darker/toffeeish, nothing undrinkable.

Definitely new yeast though.


----------



## yum beer (17/7/13)

You dont want to brew with tins that are approaching the best before date, let alone 2 years past...
relieve the pressure on your arse muscle and buy a new tin.


----------



## yum beer (17/7/13)

Mr V said:


> A couple of years past it.......I've done that several times. I've not noticed any excessively ill effects. Yeah maybe as said, a tad darker/toffeeish, nothing undrinkable.
> 
> Definitely new yeast though.


First post.....bad advice....
welcome to the fray Mr V.


----------



## Droopy (17/7/13)

Manufacturers usually choose a 'best before' date well before the time when the food would be expected to deteriorate and spoil. A conservative 'best before' date is designed to encourage you to eat the product while it is fresh and at its best; consider 'best before' dates as a guide only.

Having said that, 2 years is a long time.

Frankly, I feel for the can, sitting around for all that time friendless, having celibacy forced upon it, just wanting to make love sweet love with malt and hops and yeast. If that we're me, I would deteriorate badly,


----------



## mosto (17/7/13)

You could 'freshen' it up a bit by steeping some grains and boiling up some hops to add to it, but if you don't have those on hand and have to buy them, you may as well just buy a fresh tin.


----------



## manticle (17/7/13)

Use it as a doorstop


----------



## GalBrew (17/7/13)

Droopy said:


> Manufacturers usually choose a 'best before' date well before the time when the food would be expected to deteriorate and spoil. A conservative 'best before' date is designed to encourage you to eat the product while it is fresh and at its best; consider 'best before' dates as a guide only.
> 
> Having said that, 2 years is a long time.
> 
> Frankly, I feel for the can, sitting around for all that time friendless, having celibacy forced upon it, just wanting to make love sweet love with malt and hops and yeast. If that we're me, I would deteriorate badly,


The reason that you would never ferment that can of goop has nothing to do with spoilage. It will not taste good. How tight are you? Go to Big W and pick up a fresh Coopers can of goop for around $15


----------



## MaltyHops (17/7/13)

Put it away somewhere cool and use it for making yeast starters if/when you get into using/re-using liquid yeasts.

For starters, about 2 tablespoons is good for 500mL of ~1.040 wort - pour into a wide tupperware container, keep in freezer when not being used.


----------



## Droopy (17/7/13)

GalBrew said:


> The reason that you would never ferment that can of goop has nothing to do with spoilage. It will not taste good. How tight are you? Go to Big W and pick up a fresh Coopers can of goop for around $15


Isn't spoilage and deterioration the same as not tasting good?

Great signature block, btw!!


----------



## QldKev (17/7/13)

Shit ingredients make shit beer. I would not waste a pack of us-05 on it.


----------



## GalBrew (17/7/13)

Droopy said:


> Isn't spoilage and deterioration the same as not tasting good?
> 
> Great signature block, btw!!


I was thinking spoilage in terms of microbial action. Old extract should be fine in those terms but won't taste all that great due to oxidation. Either way not great.

I can't remember where I stole that sig from, but I have found it to be quite accurate.


----------

